

Ask HN: What are your 2011 resolutions? - sahillavingia

I'm curious to find out.
======
booduh
1\. Financial and career

\- Payoff, in full, my remaining student loan balance.

\- Launch 42 niche online "businesses" that earn (within 3 months of launch)
an average of $500-$1000/month.

\- Find and join a company that affords me: freedom/autonomy, respect, great
coworkers, and interesting problems.

2\. Social and cultural

\- Donate 10% of every dime that enters my bank account to charitable causes
of my choice.

\- Refresh social circle to include only supportive, like-minded individuals
with goals similar to my own.

3\. Spiritual and ethical

\- Listen to Brainwave Entrainment audio and meditation tapes for 30 minutes
EVERYDAY, preferrably before going to bed.

\- Listen to online sermons as a baby step to getting back in tune with my
religion, and overcoming the "fear of what others think."

4\. Home and family

\- Stop hating my mother for spending the money I sent to payoff student
loans.

\- Buy a 4b/3ba single family house (2500 sqft or greater) by the end of Q2
for atleast 5% less than the going market rate.

5\. Mental and education

\- Read self-help and personal development material for atleast 5 hours each
week.

\-- Subscribe to and read atleast 100 publications related to the startup,
software development, and marketing categories.

\-- Read 1 book each week on any of the following topics: starting a business,
software architecture, online marketing, personal branding.

\- Attend 1 personal development seminar.

6\. Physical and health

\- Cook my own meals by the end of Q1 2011.

\- Drop bodyfat percentage from 15.4 to 11.

\- Gain 25lbs of lean body mass.

Not even done yet..

Reach for the stars.

------
iuguy
1920 x 1200, 1366 x 768 and 1440 x 900 mostly.

------
AN447
\- Accumulate as much experience from my job as possible. 10 people firm
(financial services, investment management). Build a portfolio of skills that
is both transferable and valuable

\- Take far more risk with my own personal investing, play poker more
regularly and often & approach more women

\- Continue building a phenomenal network of high powered professionals,
investors, start-up founders and established business men with a focus on
private equity/venture capital. Follow up regularly and build a relationship

\- Improve my communication. I'll do this by enrolling on a stand-up comedy
course, toastmasters and blogging more regularly

------
yoseph
My main one is getting 1000 paying customers for my startup.

------
pcestrada
-Make $1000/month in passive income from software sales

-Release another iPhone app

-Healthier eating/exercise habits

------
smallhands
mine is simple i am will get a wife. Wasted a lot of time looking for the
exact woman of my dream i am 34... ugh!

~~~
sutro
Well you know what they say about guys with small hands.

------
sachitgupta
My biggest challenge / resolution: Separate consumption and creation. Focus
more on the latter.

------
knaidu
1\. Ship 1 iPhone app.

2\. Increase blog readership to at least 50 per post (avg)

3\. Experiment with body hacks

4\. Make jammm.in a success

------
lancefisher
Run a 50K!

------
bobfunk
Take <http://www.webpop.com> from private beta and to a profitable product!

------
chipsy
1\. Daily 10,000 unique views of sites/products by the summer. 2\. Raise
online income from "pennies" to $2000+/mo.

------
terryjsmith
Make enough money from web services (and minimal consulting) to live off of.

------
jparicka
Finish this <http://beepl.com>

------
Corvinex
Make 300k this year coming from different avenues.

